# Problème avec les forfaits Icloud



## Rollmops (21 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous 

J'arrive au bout de mon forfait iCloud 200 giga. Quand je vais dans les réglages de l'iPad Icloud/stockage /gérer le stockage /changer de forfait j'ai ceci (voir la capture d'écran)

"Je ne comprends pas bien ce que veut dire réduire à votre forfait"
"Réduire votre forfait"
-5 giga
-50 giga

Si je choisis 50 giga cela veut-il dire que je passerais de 200 à 250 giga ou que je passerai de 200 à 50 giga ? Dans ce cas que deviendront mes données sauvegardées avec les 200 Go ?

Merci


----------



## iDanGener (21 Avril 2022)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous


Bonjour,


Rollmops a dit:


> J'arrive au bout de mon forfait iCloud 200 giga.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'indique votre copie-écran. Vous utilisez un petit peu plus que 25% de votre 200 Go.


Rollmops a dit:


> "Je ne comprends pas bien ce que veut dire réduire à votre forfait"
> 
> "Réduire votre forfait"
> 
> ...


Les deux forfaits sont encadrés et surmontés du titre «Réduire»; donc ce que je comprends c'est que vous pouvez réduire à 5 Go et réduire à 50 Go.


----------



## Rollmops (21 Avril 2022)

Bonjour



> Ce n'est pas ce qu'indique votre copie-écran. Vous utilisez un petit peu plus que 25% de votre 200 Go.


Oui mais quand je je fais une sauvegarde Icloud j'ai le message "*pas assez de place*"…(?)


> Les deux forfaits sont encadrés et surmontés du titre «Réduire»; donc ce que je comprends c'est que vous pouvez réduire à 5 Go et réduire à 50 Go.


Si je réduis à 50 Go que deviendront mes données sur les 200 Go ?
Les 50 vont s'ajouter aux 200 ?


----------



## ericse (21 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Pas vu de capture d'écran, mais pour moi "réduire" veut dire passer de 200 Go à 50 Go, peut de chance que ça résolve ton problème de place


----------



## kasimodem (22 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Votre forfait actuel est de 200 Go et vous occupez 52 Go.
Apple vous propose soit de réduire le forfait à 50, soit à 5 (la version gratuite pour tout le monde), mais dans les deux cas c'est bloqué (signe interdit rouge) puisque vous occupez 52 Go, donc il faudrait d'abord supprimer des données pour repasser sous la barre des 50 avant de pouvoir réduire.

Cependant si votre demande est de sauvegarder votre iPhone sur ce forfait et que vous avez un message indiquant que les 148 Go restants ne sont pas suffisants pour ça, il y a 3 solutions :

Faire du ménage sur l'iPhone pour supprimer des données en trop et occuper moins d'espace
Passer au forfait iCloud supérieur de 2 To
Sauvegarder l'iPhone sur le Mac plutôt que sur iCloud selon la procédure Apple


----------



## Kuergo (23 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Du peu que je vois sur la capture d’écran, êtes-vous sûrs d’avoir 200Go de stockage à sauvegarder sur iCloud ?
J’avais eu un souci de manque de place pour sauvegarder mon iPad, il cherchait sans raison à sauvegarder tous mes fichiers en local sur le cloud alors que ce n’était pas paramètré pour.
Mon souci avait été résolu tout seul du jour au lendemain (peut-être après une mise à jour iOS)

Edit : je viens de voir sur votre autre fil qu’il y avait plus de 300Go à sauver, oublier ma remarque donc


----------

